# I 405 By Bellevue,wa



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sitting in bumper to bumper remembering why we don't live in areas like this!Put your gun away Rick,u can't shoot people who don't care you are towing a trailer and cutting you off or won't let you change lanes


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the west side of the mountains!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I 405 sucks. Hope you make it out of there alive.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We waved as you went by.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Sitting in bumper to bumper remembering why we don't live in areas like this!Put your gun away Rick,u can't shoot people who don't care you are towing a trailer and cutting you off or won't let you change lanes


That's funny!! You were so close to me. I hope you have a good time this weekend once you get out of our freaking rat race. We hate it too. That's why we rarely go south to camp. Now you know why we don't join the rallies down south. We can't wait til we can move out of this place someday!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

It sure makes us not want to leave Monday.This park is soooo nice,wow!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It sure makes us not want to leave Monday.This park is soooo nice,wow!


As hard as it is, I would leave early. Traffic will be better. Just think, when you come for Howard Miller, you don't have to deal with that mess!!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I live even closer to 405 and probably hate it even more. If we are camping to the South we make it a point to leave home (North of Seattle) around 10:00am so that we can be through Tacoma before the afternoon. That way we miss the bad traffic both into and out of Seattle.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> It sure makes us not want to leave Monday.This park is soooo nice,wow!


As hard as it is, I would leave early. Traffic will be better. Just think, when you come for Howard Miller, you don't have to deal with that mess!!!

[/quote]

Rick and I are considering not leaving until Tuesday even tho everyone else has to leave Monday.


----------

